# netflow in FreeBSD



## m69 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi all. I want to use Netflow in FreeBSD. *W*ho can help me? How I can use it in FreeBSD? 
Thanks.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 10, 2012)

http://www.freshports.org/search.ph...erby=category&orderbyupdown=asc&search=Search


----------



## RusDyr (Apr 11, 2012)

Or even google. 
What exactly you wants to know?


----------



## ecazamir (Apr 11, 2012)

I like net-mgmt/ipcad for netflow export. For reports, Adventnet Netflow Analyzer is a good tool, but the last time I checked it didn't run on FreeBSD.


----------



## m69 (Apr 12, 2012)

Are you sure thar Netflow doesn't work on FreeBSD? I want to run it


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2012)

Netflow works fine. Ecazamir just said that "Adventnet Netflow Analyzer" doesn't run on FreeBSD. But besides that there are plenty of working Netflow tools.

But I have to ask, do you even know what Netflow is or does?


----------



## m69 (Apr 12, 2012)

I just know that Netflow can tell us about the traffic of the network, but really I don't know how it works on FreeBSD. I understand that I should install different ports but after that what I should do?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd suggest finding out how Netflow works in general. Once you figure that out it should be relatively easy to find what to install.


----------



## RusDyr (Apr 12, 2012)

I usually recommend ng_netflow + flow-tools. I use it on regular basis in ISP's environment.


----------



## throAU (Apr 20, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I'd suggest finding out how Netflow works in general. Once you figure that out it should be relatively easy to find what to install.



To elaborate on this:

Usng "netflow" requires:

- netflow export from your network device(s) - e.g. on Cisco IOS "ip flow-export destination x.x.x.x yyyy"
- a netflow collector daemon/application to stick the exported flow info into a database
- an analysis tool to report on the netflow information collected.

What bits are you trying to do on FreeBSD?


----------

